

What iOS design books, blogs or articles do you follow/recommend? - sentinel

I've got somewhat of a background in ios development, and i'd like to break into ios design as well, to make my apps look better. What books, blogs and articles do you recommend?
======
kgutteridge
No Particular order but these blogs are worth following

<http://www.raywenderlich.com/>

<http://www.cocoanetics.com/>

<http://maniacdev.com/>

<http://furbo.org/>

<http://iphonedevelopment.blogspot.com/>

<http://idevblogaday.com/>

<http://cocoawithlove.com/>

<http://idevrecipes.com/>

Im sure I have missed loads of really good ones, so looking forward to
discovering some more via this ask!

~~~
ichilton
Great list!

------
scottchin
One blog that I follow is iDev Recipes. While not purely a design blog, it
shows how to replicate interesting UI elements from nicely designed apps.
<http://idevrecipes.com/>

~~~
hobonumber1
Excellent link. This is exactly what I was looking for. Any other sites like
this?

------
Zev
It isn't a blog, but I would highly recommend picking up a copy of iOS Recipes
by Matt Drance and Paul Warren: <http://pragprog.com/titles/cdirec/ios-
recipes>. It has a bunch of little tips and tricks in it on making your app
work and behave better in general.

------
rudiger
NSBlog - <http://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/>

Also highly recommend their _The Complete Friday Q &A_; it's a book compiled
from their Friday articles that covers advanced topics in Mac OS X and iOS
programming.

